
Video showcases culture of 11 Portland tech companies - thiele
http://siliconflorist.com/2013/05/29/portland-startup-cribs-tech-town-portland-video-showcases-offices-employees-culture-11-tech-companies/
======
minikomi
Forgive me for being out of the loop with American Tech company culture, but
what's with all the gongs?

~~~
tenpoundhammer
I think the gongs are something people hit when they complete a task.

------
asperous
This video was made because being between Seattle and Silicone Valley,
Portland feels like the left out middle child of _big cities with cool startup
tech companies on the west coast_.

It is nice here, but it does rain quite frequently.

